# New versus Unread Topics in Forum List



## BondGuy (Jun 22, 2005)

If I understand the icons on the 'Threads in Forum' page, an envelope with a letter showing indicates there are new posts in that topic since the last time I was logged in.

Is there any way to indicate which topics I have never viewed?  The previous BBS indicated this and I found it useful to get caught up on some forums weekly -- I could tell by looking where I left off a week ago, as topics I had never viewed were indicated by a different colour (bold ??).


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 22, 2005)

I think we have this already...

When I've viewed a topic it goes from bold to not bold, but only if I move forward by clicking on a "go to" button, not if I move backward by clicking "back".  If I do click "back" and then "refresh" then the topics I've viewed already that have not had a new post added since I last viewed, show up as not bold.

However, this only seems to apply to threads that are new the day I'm looking.  If I miss a day and there happened to be a thread that day that had no new responses on the day I return, it shows up as not bold, rather than bold.

(Hope I explained this in an understandable manner.  I'm a little frazzled right now and even though I think I'm thinking clearly, I'm not so sure I'm writing what I'm thinking so clearly...)


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 23, 2005)

This bbs software permits you to read messages in all public forums without being logged on.  When doing so, the bbs has no idea who you are and thus cannot identify which are new messages and which are ones you've already seen.

If the blue navigation bar near the top of the page shows a User CP link, you're logged on.  If it shows a Register link, you're not logged on.


----------



## ausman (Jun 23, 2005)

*Asked ? in My own Way*

If I log in, what messages will show if I select New Posts, since I last logged in. 

I think I know the answer but want to be sure.

I also, would sometimes like to catch up with unread topics. Is there a way to get all new topics, not read, in a forum, since I read them last, sorted by responses.

Hope I'm asking the questions in a semi intelligent way. Hell, I'll even settle for somewhat.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 24, 2005)

basham said:
			
		

> If I log in, what messages will show if I select New Posts, since I last logged in.



Yes, all posts, in all public forums, since your last login.



> I also, would sometimes like to catch up with unread topics. Is there a way to get all new topics, not read, in a forum, since I read them last, sorted by responses.



Just go into the forum.  The threads will be listed in order of most recent post, most recent at the top.  Any topic with unread messages will be in bold type.

You were obviously logged on in order to post your message.  All you really have to do is look at what's there and it should be pretty obvious.


----------

